# Used 2006 X-Trail - good value?



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

I think it's soon time to retire my 2001 Sentra, it has almost 305,000 kms showing on the odometer.

I seem to have no trouble finding 2006 X-Trails at the major outlets in the Halifax/Dartmouth region of Nova Scotia, they are running about $16,000 to $17,000 depending on trannie and kms.

What kind of mileage could I expect with either transmission?

Does the 2.5L engine use a belt or a chain for timing?

Anything special to check before making the plunge to buy an X-Trail?

Thoughts are always appreciated.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

mileage will be in the 9 to 11 L/100kms. There are some threads on here about mileage. The biggest thing you need to watch for is wheel bearings, and brake wear. Other than that it is a pretty solid car.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

The X Trail uses a timing chain.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Nissan only have to support the Xtrail unitl 2016 then you are on your own.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I like the x-trail to drive but haven't owened one, I love my pathfinder too much. 

I am also in Halifax and my friend bought one last summer and is very happy with it. He was able to negoiate a much better deal from the dealership in kentville than anywhere in metro.... they even paid for the gas in both vechiles to go down and get it. here is the dealerships website: 

New & Used Nissan Cars, Trucks and SUV's at Scott Slipp Nissan | New and Used Nissan dealership in Kentville, NS B4N 4H8

also when u know the vechile you want here is a site I used to compare some local offerings:

Buy and Sell x-trail in Halifax, Bedford, Bridgewater | BuySell

Good luck in your X-trail hunting !


----------



## Ricky D (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,

Timing Chain

On 2WD mode:
Summer : 9 - 11L / 100Km
Winter : 11 - 13L / 100Km


I bought my x-trail (2005/SE/2.5L/AWD/AUTO/80000Km) from a Montreal Nissan dlr last summer. Now at 95500Km here's the list of all the troubles I got over the last 8 months:

-81000Km : Transfer case leak = gaskets changed and new oil added for free (under 5/100000 warranty)

-86000Km : Horn didn't work = wire cut between the fuse box and relay box... The wire was exposed (a section of the wire was out from the protective shield) and broke due to vibration and friction ! Who got it out from the protective shield ???. 150$

-86500Km : The rubber hose that is plugged to the rear window nozzle washer fluid leaked. Nozzle valve (the prevent window washer fluid to return to the washer fluid tank was broken) = Nozzle changes. 35$

-89000Km : Crank shaft sensor died = new sensor installed. 250$. 

-95500Km : Front Passenger bearing is faulty = I don't know the total amount yet the repair will be done next week. (Bearing is 80$) 



I just have one advice for the ones who planned to buy a used X-trail : DON'T DO IT !!


----------



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Seems to be a mixed bag if anyone gets one of these. One thing that annoys me about small SUV's is they use disc brakes all around. Point is well taken about support for the limited time frame.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a 2005 SE with 105,000 kms that I bought new. The only issues I have had have been, 

Squeaky drivers side window (dealer fixed)

SES light coming on because of a High idle code. 95,000km (Code was cleared and Idle relearn done)

Warped rotors twice (Machined once and then replaced.) 

When I compare it to my 2002 VW Jetta TDI It has been a dream. In the first 3 years of owning that car it was at the dealer for recall or warranty issues 13 times. The worst was my heated seats burning through the fabric on the seats, and my rear windows falling down into the doors. VW was good but now all GARBAGE!


----------

